# Got my son an upgraded bow. PSE Mini Burner. Have questions.



## ndfastang

Hey everyone. I just picked up a Mini Burner bow setup for my son. His previous bow was a Bear Scoute which was fine for beginning but he's ready for the fine tuning and accuracy. He loves shooting but those rounded slipon tips don't do well and his arrows flip out sideways. He's 6 years old now and will be 7 in 2.5 weeks. I got his birthday present early and want to get it set up for the day so we can go the range and he can enjoy really hitting the target. I have adjusted the cams for lean and they are set to his draw length and weight. With his length, a 19" arrow is just about 1" beyond the end of the riser. I cut one of his cheapo Bear ones down as well as one of my 340 spine Redheads but they are not set for the bow. All the charts I see only list down to a 23" arrow and between a 1.0 to 2.5 on spine per their charts (Beman, Easton, etc,....) Should I stick with a 23" arrow because he'll grow into them and would that work for his setup as he progresses? Or is a 19" arrow where I need to start? I just want him to shoot and have fun and not have to spend the money and wait for a new set to arrive every inch he grows. IF they are accurate enough for him to hit a 2 foot by 2 foot target at 10-15 yards for now, I'm fine with that. As he grows int the longer draw and I set it for the draw and weight, he should get tighter and tighter groups right? 

The local shop has some Beman youth arrows that they'd cut and setup with vanes and inserts for $30 per 6 arrows. 

What arrow setup do you all have your kids using in similar situations? I know how to set myself up. This is the first trying to set someone else up and take their word for anything. Do you all worry about the FOC and any specific grain setup for the kids? I'm a stickler for those details.

Thanks for any advice. 

Dave


----------



## meatmissile

I started my son out useing the Victory Juniors. They are 600 spine if im not mistaking and they shot great at 29lbs draw weight. Very affordable and tuff. Good luck and congrats on having a life long hobby to enjoy with your son. Mine loves his archery!!!


----------



## outdoorsman3

DO NOT go with 19" arrows, a little long is fine for his purpose. I have shotten 3d with a few youth about his age and they just shoot some old aluminums and they shoot fine. the beman ics JR is a good arrow to start with, thats what I used and they are tough enough that I even put on though a deer. I cant remember what size they are for though. how many pounds is he pulling?


----------



## iammarty

I put my youngest in Gold Tip Falcons, which are basically 3555 expedition hunters. I paid $24 for 6 ready to shoot arrows. They have been good and tough. She shoots league and 4-H competitions with them so they are plenty accurate for her needs. 

My oldest daughter has outgrown the Falcons - they are about 26" at full length. I have her in the expedition hunters. I always start my kids out with an extra 3" - 4" of length so they can grow into them. It really doesn't matter if they stick out in front of the bow a little. As long as you tune the bow with that length you will be fine.


----------



## Ignition kid

you can get him an easton epic or axis junior which will do him good up to 40-45# and I would just cut them long since its not all too critical, its what my dad did for me.
and they also make a 600 spine axis and epic arrows but them u would have to definitely order online since I dont see them much at all but they have them.


----------



## TheScOuT

My son has the same bow...great bow for a child! I took some Carbon Express Mutiny arrows I was shooting and cut them so they were 3 inches beyond his rest at full draw. That will let him grow for a while with draw length adjustments. They fly perfect for him...a little heavy I guess for his draw weight and length acording to the pros...they work perfect. He really likes the fact he is shooting "real" arrows! He thought it was soo cool he was shooting the same arrows as dad!

The other day I was at the shop and a guy was buying a PSE Mini Burner also...he got some Harvest Time ECO-2 arrows and was having them made for his daughter's new bow. They are inexpensive and a quality arrow. You can get a dozen for something like $50. Cut down 6 for him to use this year and save the other half dozen for next year maybe.


----------



## ndfastang

Well, I found some Eastons at the local Scheels but I think I'm going to go with the Bemans because they carry them regularly and are reasonably priced for ready to shoot with field point arrows. I'll just go with the suggested 3 or so inches more because he's growing fast. He draws 19lbs now at 18 3/4 draw according to the cams and his ability. He got to shoot it with my release this evening and it is amazing how smooth and accurate he can be with it. He was all over the place with the Bear. This thing shoots those cheapo Bear arrows straight and smooth. the peep is not to his liking with the 3 string split so I'll do the aligning single split peep like mine. He was super excited to shoot it and I just need to set the sight over about 3". It's perfect up and down. If course I'll do the paper tuning and walk back tuning with it too. It was great to see his confidence and excitement when he could shoot so true. He started talking about joining in my simulator and target tourneys after just a few nice shots. He's saying he can practice at 20 yards like me now instead of his usual 5 or so. 

I'm tickled to death with his excitement. A youth release and some arrows and we're going to have some fun! He'll have to choose between dirt bike riding and bow shooting. 

Thanks all for the suggestions and confidence boosters. Good luck to all of you and yours. 

Dave


----------



## ndfastang

I picked up 3 of the Bemans at 21" and they are actually better for his length than I thought. He's grouping in a 6-7" area at 5 yards since that's all I have room for in my basement. He remembers to twist his elbow and loosen his grip all on his own. He's getting it down. Soon we'll be at the indoor range shooting 15 yards. Just need a youth release for him and he's set. I think I need to get a life like target because he wants to shoot those instead of a blue 2'x2' foam block. 

Have fun all!
Dave


----------

